# Need a good Headset under 1k For Gaming



## soumo27 (May 18, 2011)

Well I'm in need of a good Headset(I'm confused whether to get a Headset or earphones).
I need one which has a good bass, and isolates outside noise..
Budget is within 1k (the lesser, the better )


----------



## soumo27 (May 20, 2011)

Please suggest some good ones... I will be buying on next Tuesday


And also, will the wireless headphones priced under 1k be a good deal? (From Iball, Frontech etc)


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2011)

Don't go for frontech instead consider logitech premium sound headset price @rs 670

Here the link of Logitech Headset


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Well I'm in need of a good Headset(I'm confused whether to get a Headset or earphones).
> I need one which has a good bass, and isolates outside noise..
> Budget is within 1k (the lesser, the better )



get headset if usage is for PC only.. 

otherwise earphone can serve both purpose.. and no need to get wireless headset.. they are nt worth..


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2011)

soundmagic pl-30 @ rs 950

or do you want a built-in mic?


----------



## soumo27 (May 22, 2011)

No I will be using it only for PC. And I don't want any MIC.
So will Soundmagic pl 30 be a good deal??


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

yes, its the best set under 1k rupees.
you cant go wrong with them, and they come with a set of different foam tips

review : SoundMagic PL30 Ear Phones Review


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot....


----------

